# your local 'christian' book store's missions section



## kappazei (Apr 25, 2013)

My wife and I sometimes go down to Washington State to do some shopping. When we do, one of our stops is one of the Christian book stores as there are none in our immediate area. I recently noticed that the store that we visit don't have a section dedicated to world missions or world evangelization. 

Is this the same with Christian bookstores in your area? And does it matter?

My wife said, 'Maybe people are too busy doing missions instead of reading about them.'

Just wondering.


----------



## jambo (Apr 25, 2013)

If only your wife's words were true.

There a lot of Christian bookshops in our area and all of them would have a world missions section as well as evangelism both local and international. I would find it odd if a Christian bookshop did not have such sections.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 25, 2013)

I think it's possible for a bookstore to have much material on world evangelism but not organize the shelves so that the topic has it's own, separate space. I do my book shopping online these days. My favorite online book seller (the WTS bookstore) doesn't offer a clickable tab for books on world evangelism, yet there's a decent selection of books that pertain to that topic interspersed throughout the other headings.

That said, I do think the typical Christian bookseller today recognizes that books offering to help Christians deal with their own, closer-to-home, personal issues sell better than those focused on the needs of the rest of the world. In some cases, it may reflect a preoccupation with self, and little concern for the cause of Christ, on the part of many people who buy Christian books.


----------



## fogmi (Apr 25, 2013)

My local bookstore does not have a world missions section nor a lot of materials on world missions. Kinda of odd considering that the owner, who is a local pastor, does not carry any books other than those that are distinctly baptist or charismatic/pentecostal.


----------



## ooguyx (Apr 25, 2013)

I wonder which one you're going to. I think the Lifeway in Federal Way has a section like that and there's a Dwightman's in Tacoma that I'm also sure has something like that. Both of those places tend to be more on the charismatic/dispensational leanings though so most of their books are selected as such.


----------



## kappazei (Apr 25, 2013)

ooguyx said:


> I wonder which one you're going to. I think the Lifeway in Federal Way has a section like that and there's a Dwightman's in Tacoma that I'm also sure has something like that. Both of those places tend to be more on the charismatic/dispensational leanings though so most of their books are selected as such.



I'll checkout Lifeway on Federal Way on line. Thanks.


----------



## Quatchu (Apr 25, 2013)

My local Christian bookstores don't have a Christian section.


----------

